# Young Han Solo...Jennifer Lawrence...?



## billc (Aug 6, 2013)

An interesting article on casting the young Han Solo for an upcoming movie.  The author laments that almost all of the male actors who might play him...aren't man enough to do it.  The author laments that Han is a man because Jennifer Lawrence would be a perfect match for the characteristics of Han Solo.

http://screencrush.com/jennifer-law...tm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_44045



> First off, I&#8217;m not ridiculous &#8212; I know Han Solo is/was/will always be a man. You can&#8217;t write a story about young Han Solo and make him into a woman unless one of his early adventures included a trip to a sterile hospital facility planet for gender reassignment surgery, and Disney probably never wants to go there.
> But here&#8217;s the thing, when I think about all the male actors under 30 who are aged appropriately to play a young Han Solo, none of them seem right for the part. Josh Hutcherson, Nicholas Hoult, Chris Hemsworth (or Liam, even) , Aaron Johnson, Zac Efron, Anton Yelchin, Logan Lerman, Shia LaBeouf, Alex Pettyfer, et al. &#8212; none of these guys are right for a young Han Solo. Most of them are too feminine to play the part, and that&#8217;s not an accusation or a complaint, but it&#8217;s just how things have been shifting in recent years. We&#8217;ve been attracted to more sensitive leading men in recent years &#8212; tastes evolve over time. Some of the names on that list are the opposite of feminine, like Chris and Liam Hemsworth, but those Hemsworth fellas are a bit too gruff and one-dimensional.





> Lawrence&#8217;s demeanor combines both feminine and masculine traits, most likely owing to her Kentucky upbringing. She&#8217;s no-nonsense in interviews and has quickly become one of America&#8217;s favorite young actors, saying what&#8217;s on her mind and being honest to what most of us (or at least most publicists) would consider a fault. The woman has swagger &#8212; there&#8217;s just no other word for it. And swagger is a term we strongly identify with men, yet this young woman clearly possesses that masculine quality in a way that&#8217;s uniquely feminine.


This isn't just a problem for Han Solo.  I remember reading about casting Saving Private Ryan.  Spielberg or someone on the crew lamented that none of the current crop of male actors had the look of men who had "done something," in their lives...that is they weren't "manly," enough for the role of men who grew up in the depression, and went on to become the early Rangers who fought in Africa, Italy and France.  I have to agree.  Too many of the young guys in hollywood are "metrosexuals," in the way they carry themselves and they couldn't really pull off a Han Solo.

This I think is shown in the guy who played the new Captain Kirk...not quite right for Kirk...

For example...Christopher Lee has screen presence not found in a lot of other actors, why...he actually fought in World War 2...it changes how people carry themselves...something the young guys in hollywood today can't match...

I would say, however, that Jennifer Lawerence would make the perfect new Princess Leia...(who is not Luke's sister...that is just Imperial propaganda at work...)

You know who might have been okay as a young Han Solo...Robert Downey Jr....from his Sherlock Holmes role he has a way of presenting himself...now (after the trials of drug addiction and recovery ) that might lend him some "presence," for a Han Solo.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2013)

billc said:


> An interesting article on casting the young Han Solo for an upcoming movie.  The author laments that almost all of the male actors who might play him...aren't man enough to do it.  The author laments that Han is a man because Jennifer Lawrence would be a perfect match for the characteristics of Han Solo.



That would be perfect! Hmmm...young Han Solo? No one comes to mind. Does David Tennant look young enough?


----------



## Steve (Aug 6, 2013)

So, first, I'm not sure I buy this premise.  Tom Hanks was great in Saving Private Ryan, and while his role on Bosom Buddies was probably pretty traumatic, his job is to be an actor.   And Chris Pine is a terrific Kirk (IMO).  The subtle traits you're ascribing to him are actually very true to Shatner's Kirk.  Kirk was the first metrosexual, vain and a little prissy, and yet irresistible to hotties with green skin.

REgarding who could play a young Han Solo, I hope two things occur.  First, that he's not a Brit or an Australian.  Second, that in the spirit of the first three movies, the actors are all relative unknowns.  

That said, of the actors I can think of, Misha Collins from Supernatural would be good. 



Also, Chris Hemsworth, the guy who plays Thor (and also Kirk's dad in the first Star Trek reboot), would be great.   My dark horse, though, would be Joseph Gordon Levitt.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> My dark horse, though, would be Joseph Gordon Levitt.



An interesting choice...maybe, if they could make him look more athletic than usual as they did in the Batman film.


----------



## Steve (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, but he's got the wry expressiveness that characterizes the Han Solo character.


----------



## billc (Aug 10, 2013)

You know who might be a good Han Solo...Bradley Cooper...he was good in the A-Team...where he played a Han Solo type, and he might just be okay as the real deal...

Another thing, I hope they don't make it an origin story...I hope they just jump into whatever the movie is and go from there...I don't need to see how Han Solo became Han Solo...just like they did with the Joker in the Latest Batman...there was nothing lost to the film when they didn't spend screen time creating the Joker...they just had him appear...I think Han Solo would be more powerful that way as well...I mean everyone knows the character already...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 10, 2013)

_Jake Gyllenhal_*.*


----------



## Blindside (Aug 11, 2013)

billc said:


> You know who might be a good Han Solo...Bradley Cooper...he was good in the A-Team...where he played a Han Solo type, and he might just be okay as the real deal...
> 
> Another thing, I hope they don't make it an origin story...I hope they just jump into whatever the movie is and go from there...I don't need to see how Han Solo became Han Solo...just like they did with the Joker in the Latest Batman...there was nothing lost to the film when they didn't spend screen time creating the Joker...they just had him appear...I think Han Solo would be more powerful that way as well...I mean everyone knows the character already...



Maybe not an origin of Solo precisely, but you could certainly show how he partnered up with Chewie and winning the Millennium Falcon.  Actually that would make a good opening, just start in the middle of the high stakes sabbac game where he wins the Falcon.


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2013)

Who plays young lando?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

